# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل REMOVE ACCOUNT GOOGLE Huawei Y3II 8GB Dual SIM LUA-L21

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل REMOVE ACCOUNT GOOGLE Huawei Y3II 8GB Dual SIM LUA-L21  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  

```
Starting..
Asking Server for Access..
Checking User Details.. ok 
Checking User Login.. ok
Waiting for Phone... 
Phone Found..
max-download-size: 0x8000000
    partition-size:flashinfo: 1000000
    partition-type:flashinfo: raw data
    partition-size:userdata: 32000000
    partition-type:userdata: ext4
    partition-size:cache: 19000000
    partition-type:cache: ext4
    partition-size:system: 9c800000
    partition-type:system: ext4
    partition-size:metadata: 2100000
    partition-type:metadata: raw data
    partition-size:nvdata: 2000000
    partition-type:nvdata: ext4
    partition-size:frp: 100000
    partition-type:frp: raw data
    partition-size:custom: c800000
    partition-type:custom: ext4
    partition-size:deviceslog: 6400000
    partition-type:deviceslog: raw data
    partition-size:simlock: 800000
    partition-type:simlock: raw data
    partition-size:bak: 800000
    partition-type:bak: raw data
    partition-size:tee2: 500000
    partition-type:tee2: raw data
    partition-size:tee1: 500000
    partition-type:tee1: raw data
    partition-size:keystore: 800000
    partition-type:keystore: raw data
    partition-size:secro: 600000
    partition-type:secro: raw data
    partition-size:oemkeystore: 200000
    partition-type:oemkeystore: raw data
    partition-size:seccfg: 80000
    partition-type:seccfg: raw data
    partition-size:expdb: a00000
    partition-type:expdb: raw data
    partition-size:logo: 800000
    partition-type:logo: raw data
    partition-size:recovery: 1000000
    partition-type:recovery: raw data
    partition-size:boot: 1000000
    partition-type:boot: raw data
    partition-size:para: 80000
    partition-type:para: raw data
    partition-size:lk: 80000
    partition-type:lk: raw data
    partition-size:protect2: a00000
    partition-type:protect2: ext4
    partition-size:protect1: a00000
    partition-type:protect1: ext4
    partition-size:nvram: 500000
    partition-type:nvram: raw data
    partition-size:proinfo: 300000
    partition-type:proinfo: raw data
    partition-size:preloader: 40000
    partition-type:preloader: raw data
    off-mode-charge: 1
    warranty: yes
    unlocked: no
    secure: yes
    kernel: lk
    product: LUA_L21
    version: 0.5
all: Done!!
Unlocking Account..
Using Generic Method..
Account Unlock Successfully...
Process Done...
```

----------

